# Stealth Vaping, Anyone?



## Clouder (19/11/15)

Last night I was sitting in a meeting. I sat in the back of the boardroom and stealth vaped the hell out of my mod!

This got me thinking.... do you guys go stealth???


----------



## Viper_SA (19/11/15)

That shit will get me fired

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Khan83 (19/11/15)

Lol I do it all the time now in the office with an Evod . Could never attempt it with the subox.

The only thing that's gonna get me caught though is the pop sound when I hit the fire button.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Casper (19/11/15)

I was in a meeting aswell until 22:H00 last night, stealth vaping the hell out of my MOD (eVic VTC). What can I say? If a meeting runs for 5 hours flat, this no way to gain access to the door, they must know I'm going to stealth!!!!!!!!

So...... HELL YES!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouder (19/11/15)

My office is CONSTANTLY just a very big cloud of vapour!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KlutcH (19/11/15)

In the toilet all day!, You guys probably know this but take a "half hit" then inhale until you cant anymore. No vape comes out when you exhale. Is this the "stealth vaping" you are speaking of ?


----------



## Casper (19/11/15)

I'm thinking more of stealth vaping in the form of "skelm rook" or having a quick "hidden" couple of hits... Lolol

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Khan83 (19/11/15)

KlutcH said:


> In the toilet all day!, You guys probably know this but take a "half hit" then inhale until you cant anymore. No vape comes out when you exhale. Is this the "stealth vaping" you are speaking of ?


100% PG also helps


----------



## Phillip868 (19/11/15)

Unfortunately I work with 4 other people (heavely opposed to my vaping, ignorance I suppose) in an office, Fortunately they mostly go on lunch at the same time, I don't get that privilege so I hotbox the office when they are gone, just before they get back I open a window.... usually they look at me funny and I follow up with whaaaat,,,, meeee,,,, never!.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tom. F (19/11/15)

KlutcH said:


> In the toilet all day!, You guys probably know this but take a "half hit" then inhale until you cant anymore. No vape comes out when you exhale. Is this the "stealth vaping" you are speaking of ?


Thats exactly the way I do it. Even in situations where I don't necessarily need to stealth vape. I'm just very conscious of not blowing obnoxious clouds when I'm around people. You best believe when I'm at home the visibility is always poor

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (19/11/15)

I vape all the time when I'm out and about... people see you dragging on this thing but nothing comes out and I'm like

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Clouder (19/11/15)

I was in my H.O.D's secretary's office Yesterday and took a BIG lung hit when suddenly he came out of his office! LOL!!! I had to run out the door!


----------



## TheLongTwitch (19/11/15)

Try doing this with a dripper 
...you'd need a 2nd set of lungs to cover enough inhale to cancel the clouds!!

Lucky for me I started the vape awareness around the office over a year ago, so now I run my dripper from my desk 
I build coils at my desk and all 

Though when I'm out and about I tend to breath down my shirt and/or sleeve....even under a table/cloth to try be sneaky

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern (19/11/15)

Hahaha trust me during exams I am tempted as hell to vape whilst I write, but in the locations there is no way in hell that I would be able to.


----------



## Silver (22/11/15)

I find that stealth vaping is quite easy with tame gear, like my Evod.

Its about holding in the vapour for a few seconds and breathing out slowly

But also about your body language when taking the toot. No need to look like you doing something wrong. Just do it with confidence. Obviously, keeping the vapour to a minimum. Its like someone pulling out their asthma pump and taking an inhale on that. 

I do it a lot in shopping centres, airports and on the plane.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Pixstar (22/11/15)

Stealth vaping...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jguile415 (22/11/15)

This is why I love being in the music industry...no need for stealth vaping at work  mPt3 works a treat on the plane though


----------



## Nimatek (22/11/15)

Vaping on planes? Don't they frown on that?

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (22/11/15)

I don't stealth vape. I vape at work and no gives a shite. When going into a mall or a meeting, I just don't vape. When I'm busy, I hardly vape at all. In front of my PC is where I vape the most and sometimes while driving.


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/11/15)

Nimatek said:


> Vaping on planes? Don't they frown on that?



Sure they do... that's why you need to be a stealth vaper to vape on the plane. 

I take a REO with 1 ohm coil and Tropical Ice (that has little or no smell) with me on the plane... inhale and hold it in for a few seconds and there is almost no vapour coming out.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nimatek (22/11/15)

We learn new things everyday! Thx Rob, will make international flights tolerable.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/11/15)

Nimatek said:


> We learn new things everyday! Thx Rob, will make international flights tolerable.



The best seat for Ninja Vaping (Stealth Vaping) is the back window seat... no one can see you from behind and you can see the hostesses coming... I vaped from the moment I got onto the plane in JHB to the moment I stepped off the plane after my trip and everywhere in between... taxi's, buses, restaurants, monuments and ferries... also on the cruise ship everywhere. Spots that were sensitive I just moved into Ninja mode... the only place I didn't vape was at the 9/11 memorial and One World because it didn't feel right.

When I needed to go full tilt I would be outside in the open with the Squirrels!

I was away in the USA and Canada for a month and not once did anyone hassle me because I was respectful and a full Ninja Vaper!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Casper (22/11/15)

I'm also fortunate enough to have my own office. We are also not making use of a combined air conditioner system. I'm vaping all day long. Every day! No need to go stealth in my own office. 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------

